# looking for furs In Wisconsin



## All#the#fuR (Mar 19, 2016)

I really don't k'm ow.any other furs in my area and its getting really boring. If your in Wisconsin hit me up X3


----------



## phrisk (May 11, 2016)

Here's The Wisconsinites page. Userpage of wisconsinfurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net 
You can find a list of people in your area there.

Go cheese heads


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 11, 2016)

I'm from Arkdale Wisconsin about 45 minutes from Wisconsin Dells.
Hello fellow Wisconsinite.


----------



## phrisk (May 11, 2016)

phrisk said:


> Here's The Wisconsinites page. Userpage of wisconsinfurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> Go cheese heads!





Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I'm from Arkdale Wisconsin about 45 minutes from Wisconsin Dells.
> Hello fellow Wisconsinite.


that has to be north of the dells? I've never heard of arkdale


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 11, 2016)

phrisk said:


> that has to be north of the dells? I've never heard of arkdale



Yep you'd be right about that.
Arkdale is a pretty small town,I'm right outside of it in the country.
I'm sorta in between Necedah and Adams-Friendship.


----------



## phrisk (May 11, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Yep you'd be right about that.
> Arkdale is a pretty small town,I'm right outside of it in the country.
> I'm sorta in between Necedah and Adams-Friendship.


Haha funny you should say that I used to have a delivery job and I always saw friendship on the gps for cities which gave me a good laugh. Are the people as friendly as the towns name makes it to be?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 11, 2016)

phrisk said:


> Haha funny you should say that I used to have a delivery job and I always saw friendship on the gps for cities which gave me a good laugh. Are the people as friendly as the towns name makes it to be?




There's a lot of stuck up folk around here,mixed with the general unpleasing people to be around and the dash of crazies but there's _*[some]*_ people around that are actually nice and pleasant to be around.
But in general after living here since I was in 5th grade [I'm 26 now],we're pretty much done with this town and the way people seem to gossip and generally be rude to one another around here.
No one ever seems to smile or say thank you or you're welcome in this town either.
We're hoping to move closer to Stevens Point since I'll be going to college for Theater Tech/Design in the Fall.
I'm originally from Racine,and spent some of my childhood in Genoa too down by the Mississippi.
I miss Genoa,the general populace around there was always really nice and they still are after all these years,same goes for the outer cities Stoddard and Lacrosse as well as further out in Winona over crossed the way in Minnesota.
I also stayed at my Dad's house for a year and a half [I can't remember the towns name,really small] but just down the bluff there was Gay's Mills and Fon Du Lac..And just a few miles away from my Dad's house was Seneca.
That town was small but everything else around it was nice,I worked at the Kickapoo Orchard in Gay's mills for some time.


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 11, 2016)

The best thing about south Wisconsin they are all democrats, so they aren't all fucking idiots lol


----------

